# Canon 24mm Tilt/Shift lens to Hasselblad 500C/M body???????



## leighann0 (Aug 10, 2011)

I just purchased a Hasselblad 500C/M (circa 1971) after selling off all my digital equipment.  The only thing I have left is my Canon 24mm tilt/shift (which is currently being serviced).  My question is:  Is there an adapter out there in the world that will allow me to use this canon tilt/shift on my new Hasselblad 500C/M ??? Thanks so much for your input!!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 10, 2011)

There might be, but I doubt it. The difference in image circles between 35mm and 6x6 is pretty significant. Much greater than crop sensor to FF. It's a good lens and worth a bit though. Maybe hang on it in case you revert back?


----------



## leighann0 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll definitely hang on to it, took me 4 months of saving in college to buy that lens, I love it!


----------



## usayit (Aug 10, 2011)

* flange distance.

* Image circle.

* EOS lenses have electronic diaphragms.

Good luck.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 11, 2011)

add to the list of disadvantages of a 500C/M with a 24 mm TS-E:

- lack of a shutter.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 11, 2011)

Helen B said:


> add to the list of disadvantages of a 500C/M with a 24 mm TS-E:
> 
> - lack of a shutter.


Geez Helen, if you're going to pick every single little nit...


----------



## Helen B (Aug 11, 2011)

You're right. I'm always with the negative waves. Who needs a shutter, really?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 11, 2011)

They're highly over-rated!


----------

